# Security Clearance



## VanLew

Good Day To All
I have applied at an International school as an educator in Abu Dhabi. I received the post but the HR will apply now for my security clearance. Can anyone tell me if I will be able to start in January or is it being very Optimistic? Thank You. I will appreciate any feedback.


----------



## The druid

Mine took abt 3 weeks


----------



## VanLew

*Police Clearance*

Thank you Druid. I Appreciate the reply. I can wait for about 3 weeks. I do not see myself waiting for about 3 months.


----------



## The druid

Hope it goes as smoothly for you


----------



## VanLew

Thank You Druid. I am in my second week of waiting for security clearance. I am very hopeful that it will not take that long. Keeping fingers crossed.


----------



## riazjee

I think it depends upon the profession and the organization you are going to join. For me, it took around 3 months (Abu Dhabi Govt., IT Professional). The average time is around 2 months.


----------



## VanLew

Thank You for your reply. Hi I am going to teach at a Private International school in Abu Dhabi. I think it is run by Adnoc.


----------



## AAlHos1970

VanLew said:


> Thank You Druid. I am in my second week of waiting for security clearance. I am very hopeful that it will not take that long. Keeping fingers crossed.


Yes the timelines are subject to other processes involved. If the company already has secured the pre-requisite like TAWTEEN clearance, then your Security Clearance will be quick considering your Nationality.

If TAWTEEN clearance is not yet secured, then you will have to wait.

Abu Dhabi TAWTEEN Council is another government body/entity prior to applying for your CNIA application to secure your Security Clearance. You may check the TAWTEEN website if the vacant position is still being advertised under that same company.

The company will have to secure TAWTEEN clearance first before they can apply for your Security Clearance. 

The reason why it is taking too long for others is also dependent on the position/vacancy. If no Emirati candidate is applying for the role, after a given job posted for about 14 days then the company can request for TAWTEEN clearance. However, if any Emirati has applied for the role, then they will have to interview the Emirati candidate and justify (for formalities sake) that the candidate has been rejected and/or does not meet the criteria. This is the delay of the hiring time frame before they apply for the Security clearance.

Security Clearances are then also subject to delays subject to the Nationality of the person being applied (most rejections are mostly for other Arab nationals esp those from countries currently experiencing threats or armed conflicts, or those who have indicated in their CNIA application having a Muslim sect of Shiite.) If a Security Clearance has been rejected, CNIA will not provide any explanation for the reason of the rejection.

But in your case, I doubt that it will be rejected.

Again, the delays are normally brought about by other government process which the HR department will not normally explain in detail to the candidate.

Just ask if person handling your file if they already have secured a TAWTEEN clearance for the position they have hired you. If not yet, then you will have to wait a little more.


----------



## Surya STR

AAlHos1970 said:


> Yes the timelines are subject to other processes involved. If the company already has secured the pre-requisite like TAWTEEN clearance, then your Security Clearance will be quick considering your Nationality.
> 
> If TAWTEEN clearance is not yet secured, then you will have to wait.
> 
> Abu Dhabi TAWTEEN Council is another government body/entity prior to applying for your CNIA application to secure your Security Clearance. You may check the TAWTEEN website if the vacant position is still being advertised under that same company.
> 
> The company will have to secure TAWTEEN clearance first before they can apply for your Security Clearance.
> 
> The reason why it is taking too long for others is also dependent on the position/vacancy. If no Emirati candidate is applying for the role, after a given job posted for about 14 days then the company can request for TAWTEEN clearance. However, if any Emirati has applied for the role, then they will have to interview the Emirati candidate and justify (for formalities sake) that the candidate has been rejected and/or does not meet the criteria. This is the delay of the hiring time frame before they apply for the Security clearance.
> 
> Security Clearances are then also subject to delays subject to the Nationality of the person being applied (most rejections are mostly for other Arab nationals esp those from countries currently experiencing threats or armed conflicts, or those who have indicated in their CNIA application having a Muslim sect of Shiite.) If a Security Clearance has been rejected, CNIA will not provide any explanation for the reason of the rejection.
> 
> But in your case, I doubt that it will be rejected.
> 
> Again, the delays are normally brought about by other government process which the HR department will not normally explain in detail to the candidate.
> 
> Just ask if person handling your file if they already have secured a TAWTEEN clearance for the position they have hired you. If not yet, then you will have to wait a little more.


HI..I've been selected for the company in Abudhabi. After sumbitting my documents, I have requested about my job application status after 4 days. They replied, my application is under Tawteen and security clearance. What's tawteen and security clearance. Please explain me. It will be useful for me. I'm looking forward to receiving your response.


----------



## hamnajain

Hope you have got the job after all these years.


----------

